# SNL is an absolutely unwatchable.



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Does anybody even watch that train wreck anymore?
They had Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson on last night. It was laughable, but not in the good laugh way.
This cast, with the (I'm being generous) exception of Darrell Hammond is bottom of the barrel.

And next week they have the "bottomest" of the bottom of the barrel regulars hosting the show; Tracey Morgan.
Maybe I'll get a good nights sleep on a Saturday night for a change.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SNL hasn't been relevant in years. I rarely bother and if I do, I don't make it past Weekend Update.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If you're up that late make the switch to Mad TV...10x better.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Def agree with you on that one Koz! I loved to watch SNL when people like Will Ferrell was on, Chris Farley, Spade, Cheri Oteri etc. Now no really stands out, and most of the skits leave me saying, "That was suppose to be funny?" MadTv going down the tubes as well!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

SNL is like the economy...totally cyclical; there will be a few years of absolutely horrible casts (anyone remember Danitra Vance or Robin Duke? Didn't think so), and then they'll get a good crew for a few years.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Andy Samberg is good and the "Digital Shorts" are absolute classics. There are some good skits here and there.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

There is so little good tv, I dont even watch the thing very much.MOst of the movies and programs are just crap.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

bbelichick said:


> Andy Samberg is good and the "Digital Shorts" are absolute classics. There are some good skits here and there.


Andy Samberg is pretty funny, did you ever see him in "Hot Rod" its goofy but good.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hell, I still love the show and watch it every week. Some skits fall short, some are terrific. I like the cast a lot, Darell Hammond is a real pro, but Fred Armisen is a riot and most of the cast in general, sorry, I think they're pretty good.

One of my personal favorites is the four guys who reminisce, often over a song and each memory is more bizarre than the last.

I'm also a big fan of South Park.

Face it, I ain't really an adult, just a big kid with a warped sense of humor and damn proud of it.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

http://tinyurl.com/6zjtea

Best ever.

Close second:

*http://tinyurl.com/c8ma6q*


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

What absolutely amazed me with this show is how majorley they affected the presidential election.
Their picking on Palin was bigger then if it was some news show saying the same thing. 
For what ever reason their word was gospel, and IMO they decided who was elected.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> http://tinyurl.com/6zjtea
> 
> Best ever.
> 
> ...


I'm on a boat is my favorite atm, "THIS BOAT IS REAL!!". Also J**z In my pants its pretty funny as well. I'll try and get the link for it. *http://tinyurl.com/b5ymb2*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

StbbrnMedic said:


> What absolutely amazed me with this show is how majorley they affected the presidential election.
> Their picking on Palin was bigger then if it was some news show saying the same thing.


I actually watched it during the election season, as that was the only time in years I thought they had been funny at all. 


StbbrnMedic said:


> For what ever reason their word was gospel, and IMO they decided who was elected.


I think it shows how stupid people are, to include members of congress, like when Chuck Rangel, thinking he was quoting Palin, quoted Tina Fey with the "I can see Russia from my house" line...that legitmized it b/c so many dumbass liberals quoted it as what she really said.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I think it shows how stupid people are, to include members of congress, like when Chuck Rangel, thinking he was quoting Palin, quoted Tina Fey with the "I can see Russia from my house" line.


And there are still so many people that think it WAS Palin that said that!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I watched it last night with the Rock and I laugh at most of the stuff he does. I like his acting but was board with what he did last night!

And I cant agree with the Palin statements more! I blame SNL for the fact that we are not presently seeing press confrances with "Vice President Palin" (YAH BABY!) and we ARE seeing pics (PUKE) of Sec State Hil Rod Clintorus!!


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Tracy Jordan's actually pretty funny on 30 Rock, which came as great surprise to me (I was not a big fan of his SNL stuff either). Incidentally, I found this clip on the NBC site: http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/clips/dont-look-back-in-anger/280567/

Ironic. Bittersweet.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

One of the most not-funny SNL cast members Jimmy Fallon is getting his own late-night show? WTF?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The only time I watch TV is when I am with my girlfriend. I can't stand the drug ads. The jerks at the FDA make them say all the side effects.

The one about Celebrex annoys the shit out of me. 

Why can't the say Singular an FDA Approved medication for allergies and asthma. Talk to your doctor today.

That way they could be FAST commercials, and they could advertise more drugs.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

SinePari said:


> Jimmy Fallon is getting his own late-night show? WTF?


You can blame Lorne Michaels for that one. I've got this theory, that Fallon's really his illegitimate kid or something...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, they picked on Sara Palin a little too much, but they slammed Hiliary more and quite well. They've also taken plenty of shots at Bill, more than plenty.

They're going to skewer whomever is in office. I'd like to see a little more aimed at Barak because they seem to take soft shots at him. In time I'm hoping that will change.

As for the original, I've watched SNL since the very first episode aired. The first season was good, but not the Nirvana everyone makes it out to be. It was still finding it's stride and frankly, for every good sketch, there were two mediocre or bad ones. The original cast was fantastic, but I feel, with the exception of the early 80s (a couple of years there it just misfired terribly) I think the cast has been consistantly good. They aren't all good, individuals do fail and you don't see them again, but...

In no way do I feel that my opinion is better or more correct than anyone elses, it's just that, an opinion.

Just my:2c:


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Eddie Murphy years were the absolute best!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> One of the most not-funny SNL cast members Jimmy Fallon is getting his own late-night show? WTF?


F*ck Jimmy Fallon. I was all excited for Fever Pitch until about five minutes into it when I realized what an abortion it was.

I would've burnt it in my fireplace had not had the Sox logo on it. That would be a sacrilege.

EDIT: Upon further inspection, the Sox logo appears no where on the disc or case....mmmmmm....melting plastic smell....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> F*ck Jimmy Fallon. I was all excited for Fever Pitch until about five minutes into it when I realized what an abortion it was.


You didn't recongnize it as a chick flick? Bwahahahahahaha...I hope you didn't spend any money on it!


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Hasn't been the same since John Belushi died.... All downhill from there.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Belushi had been off the SNL cast for almost 3 year before he died...


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

the first 15 years was great

the next 5 years questionable

the last 14 years well lets say the show should have been canceled years ago:alcoholi:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I Would say that's a pretty fair assessment IW...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

BRION24 said:


> The Eddie Murphy years were the absolute best!


Buckwheat been shot!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

SNL sucks big time..have not watched it in a decade, to add to that The Colbert Report, Jon Stewart..these shows seem to be on the air just to make fun of Republicans.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

The secret is DVR it they fast forward through the crummy skits (most of them) and watch the good one. You have to admit the Rock is a talented person.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I LOVE my DVR!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

fra444 said:


> I watched it last night with the Rock and I laugh at most of the stuff he does.


Aloha Fra.. ALOHA HARD!! :mrgreen:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I haven't watched the show in years, but when a hiliaious skit comes out on the internet, I can't help but be amused. *This one*, which is *NSFW* is a classic. Funny, funny stuff.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes SNL has gone down the toilet.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

7costanza said:


> SNL sucks big time..have not watched it in a decade,...


With all due respect, and I DO respect you, how can you say it sucks if you haven't watched it in a decade?

I can't eat snails because they taste like...I have no idea, I've never eaten one!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I can't eat snails because they taste like...I have no idea, I've never eaten one!





> When I was a kid I was known as a fussy eater. 'Fussy eater!' That's what they called it in my house. "He's a fussy eater." 'Fussy eater' is a euphemism for "Big pain in the ass."
> 
> I would say, "I don't like that!"
> 
> ...


http://www.themadmusicarchive.com/song_details.aspx?SongID=3934


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> I can't eat snails because they taste like...I have no idea, I've never eaten one!


Kil - I know they sound gross, but escargot are positively delicious.
Garlic, shallots, a little white wine (maybe a splash of Pernod) and bubbling butter.... OMG.. Nothing like em.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried Periwinkles once. NASTY!!!

And SNL still needs alot of work to be watchable!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> With all due respect, and I DO respect you, how can you say it sucks if you haven't watched it in a decade?
> 
> I can't eat snails because they taste like...I have no idea, I've never eaten one!


Fair enough Kil, I guess I am lumpimg SNL in with the rest of the Hollywood crowd, I will watch it this weekend and get back to you.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Who the f*** is Geroge Calin ?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

7costanza said:


> Fair enough Kil, I guess I am lumpimg SNL in with the rest of the Hollywood crowd, I will watch it this weekend and get back to you.


My luck, it will have been a shitty episode. I like what I've seen of it so far, but that's just me.
hey, if we all liked the same thing, what a boring world this would be.



KozmoKramer said:


> Kil - I know they sound gross, but escargot are positively delicious.
> Garlic, shallots, a little white wine (maybe a splash of Pernod) and bubbling butter.... OMG.. Nothing like em.


I will take your word that they are wonderful. I never expected to like calamari until I tried it.

I try to keep an open mind and I recall what everyone has always said, "Don't knock it until you try it!" So, I try NOT to knock it, but that doesn't mean I want to try it.

My best example: Gay Sex. [-(


----------



## DC10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Tina Fey does an excellent Palin and when he's on, Darrell Hammond does an excellent Bush. Actually, one of those far right wing neo-cons named a book "Strategery" which was what DH did in a skit when asked to sum up the Bush plan in one word. Talk about the sincerest from of flattery.

The days of dana carney doing bush the elder, ross perot are gone. Goes in cycles, some good some bad.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

bbelichick said:


> Andy Samberg is good and the "Digital Shorts" are absolute classics. There are some good skits here and there.


You can just go on HULU.com and watch the "good" parts of SNL now.


----------

